# The all new Michelin Pilot Sport for 2003



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Just received the April 2003 issue of BMWCAR and there is an article on the latest Michelin Pilot sport tire testing.

The verdict is that it performs better in both wet and dry compared to the old Pilot sport. Michelin collaborated with BMW M, Porsche, AMG, ALPINA, and Ruf and is aimed at customers who are very demanding and very involved in driving.

Btw, Alex, ALPINA has already approved this tire for all the B3s.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I'd like to see a comparison with the S-03s.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Just received the April 2003 issue of BMWCAR and there is an article on the latest Michelin Pilot sport tire testing.
> 
> The verdict is that it performs better in both wet and dry compared to the old Pilot sport. Michelin collaborated with BMW M, Porsche, AMG, ALPINA, and Ruf and is aimed at customers who are very demanding and very involved in driving.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

I think I'll get them on my car. It says Michelin Pilot Sport on the order sheet


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Just received the April 2003 issue of BMWCAR and there is an article on the latest Michelin Pilot sport tire testing. *


That is a radically changed tread pattern from the "old" Pilot Sport.

Here's the "old" Pilot Sport-


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: The all new Michelin Pilot Sport for 2003*



TD said:


> *That is a radically changed tread pattern from the "old" Pilot Sport.*


Completely different. The first thing that should be improved over the old design, is tramlining. The old version seems like it would be a tramlining nightmare.

More circumferential tread ribs = less tramlining (everything else being equal).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

There was an actual photo of the tire posted on roadfly a month or so ago.

People thought they looked a lot like Pilot Sport Cups

Too bad the search doesn't work.


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *There was an actual photo of the tire posted on roadfly a month or so ago.
> 
> People thought they looked a lot like Pilot Sport Cups
> 
> Too bad the search doesn't work.  *


I believe that that's a pic of the new tread in Vince's shot.

I don't know much about tire design, but I find it hard to believe that that new tread pattern will do better in the wet than the old. Especially if there's a little standing water.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

cenotaph said:


> *I believe that that's a pic of the new tread in Vince's shot.
> 
> *


I just meant there was a pic someone took who saw the tire in person, as opposed to in an ad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

You can sort of see the tread pattern in a pic at this link. There is also some manufacturer info on the tire.

http://www.tyretradenews.co.uk/current/michelin.html


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

That tread design looks quite similar to the Conti'sportcontacts...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Looks like a return to something like the SX MXX3 tread design. :thumbup: If they perform like the MXX3s, they'll be awesome.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

is this different than the new (at tirerack) pilot sport rib tire?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

It looks like there is less concern about water evacuation now that the tread looks "closed" compared to the old pattern. The old MXXX line was a great tire - these look to be heading back in that direction.

I like Michelin tires, I just don't like paying for them!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It also appears these new ones are asymmetrical instead of directional which should make it easier on those people who rotate their tires.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Emission said:


> *It looks like there is less concern about water evacuation now that the tread looks "closed" compared to the old pattern. The old MXXX line was a great tire - these look to be heading back in that direction.
> 
> I like Michelin tires, I just don't like paying for them! *


yeah, most of us would rather give up good wet weather capapbility on our sports cars, though.....don't you agree?

the S03, for all of its worth in general applications, is still not as sticky at the track as the first generation S02's. and the MXX3's will always be up there with the BFG KD's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

pdz said:


> *is this different than the new (at tirerack) pilot sport rib tire? *


It looks different to me. Here is a pic of the Pilot Sport Rib -


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

pdz said:


> *yeah, most of us would rather give up good wet weather capapbility on our sports cars, though.....don't you agree?
> 
> the S03, for all of its worth in general applications, is still not as sticky at the track as the first generation S02's. and the MXX3's will always be up there with the BFG KD's. *


And the MXX3s had almost no wander, as well. The transition from MXX3s to Pilot Sports on my Dad's 740i was rather unpleasant.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I am really surprised to see the change is so radical . . . the original Pilot sports were excellent, I could see trying to refine it a little because of the tramlining effect but I can't beleive they changed the tread pattern to something entirely different


----------



## cenotaph (Dec 19, 2001)

pdz said:


> *yeah, most of us would rather give up good wet weather capapbility on our sports cars, though.....don't you agree?
> *


For my street tire, I'd rather have good dry and wet grip than ultimate dry grip. When I eventually want more dry grip for track/autocross use, I'll go with dedicated tires on different rims. Of course, this opinion is colored by the fact that I only have one car ATM.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Emission said:


> * I like Michelin tires, I just don't like paying for them! *


I hear that.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

> Michelin Pilot Sport will be introduced this year ranging from 295/25R 22 97Y XL to 225/45R 17 91Y


Damn it!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> *It looks different to me. Here is a pic of the Pilot Sport Rib -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pilot Sport Rib looks very similar to the Pilot SX


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Does anyone know if these tires are on sale yet in Europe?I just recieved an e mail reply back from Michelin Canada and they don't know when the new Pilot Sports will be introduced in Canada.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

I saw these on a red G35 Coupe parked in the church parking lot (I've gotten real interested in tires); they were 245/ 55's, if I remember correctly.

The G35 caught my eye, partly due to the color, partly due to the "Gatling Gun" kind of lights (okay, I don't really know what they're called - it's just that the pattern reminds me of a Gatling Gun:dunno: ) I was surprised, because I haven't seen Michelins on an Infiniti, only on Acuras.

I will be "curmudgeonly" enough to mention that the G35 was, horror of horrors, an *automatic!*  :slap: :nono: Hey, okay, I know people should get what *they * want and pay for, but an automatic on such a Thoroughbred of a car...tsk, tsk!

:angel:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

RS2 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the one I was looking for!

Thanks RS2!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks similar to Pirelli P Zero or Conti's in tread design. It would be interesting to compare it to the Pilot Sports and competition. I wonder what the tread rating is?


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

RS2 said:


> *One more pic of the Pilot Sport SP2. I also found some tire dimensions of the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 suitable for the E46 M3 on www.reifendirekt.de.
> 
> 225/40 R19 ZR
> 255/35 R19 ZR
> ...


 Looks great,thanks for the info.I hope they start selling them soon in North America.


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

Do you guys still recommend the Sumitomo HTRZ-2 as a good and inexpensive replacement tires?? (For 330iSP)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

GTI said:


> *Do you guys still recommend the Sumitomo HTRZ-2 as a good and inexpensive replacement tires?? (For 330iSP) *


Yep. The Yokohama AVS ES100 is also excellent in that category.

Kumho Ecsta MX for maximum dry grip. (My next street tires.)


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Yep. The Yokohama AVS ES100 is also excellent in that category.
> 
> Kumho Ecsta MX for maximum dry grip. (My next street tires.) *


Thanks Nick. I searched thru the site and reread some posts and it seems the 3 on your list are all good choices. I am leaning towards the Kumho MX too.

I am going to replace the rear first (17000mi).......with the stock conti in front. Hope it won't be a problem.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I heard back today from Michelin Canada.They said the new Pilot Sport SP2 won't go on sale in North America until 2004.


----------



## GTI (Dec 28, 2001)

Shades said:


> *I heard back today from Michelin Canada.They said the new Pilot Sport PS2 won't go on sale in North America until 2004. *


PS2??
Played too much Gran Turismo3:bigpimp:


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

GTI said:


> *PS2??
> Played too much Gran Turismo3:bigpimp: *


 Good one.I have edited my post.


----------

